# Advice/Information on Bully Breeds



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking for advice and useful information about my specific breed. I have just learned my dog is a Bully and would like to know differences between APBT and Bully breeds. Any information that ANY one thinks will be useful to me please comment. I want to know everything i can about my buddy. Thanks 

PS: Tips/Criticism are welcome.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude if you have a question try using the search tool and learn from threads already hear there are hundreds. if you can't find any hit me up i have some info on your dog..


----------

